# Looking for home breeder on Long Island, NY



## Guest (Mar 18, 2004)

We want to find a local (Long Island, NY) HOME BREEDER of Maltese. We want to purchase a pup immediately, but do not want to buy from a store or wholesaler or any type of dog broker.
Home breeder may contact us via e-mail at: [email protected]

Thank You


----------



## docnascar (Feb 24, 2004)

Don't limit yourself just to your state. If you can find a well respected breeder, within a tri-state area you are doing good. Research before you contact someone. Search the web for complaints, puppymill, and/or abuse on any breeder your are looking to buy from.

Stay away from Petshops and puppy-mills. 

http://www.americanmaltese.org/ has some listings of breeders by state.


----------

